# Golddollar x Saint Swithin



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 24, 2021)

This hybrid was registered as Pope Saint Peter in 2003. Yet, I have never seen any photos of the cross. 
I assumed that it would look like Hatsue Otsuka (Golddollar x roth) and bought one seedling a couple of years ago. 
It has grown well and now in bloom for the first time. I'm rather bumped about the low flower count and flower size (13cm wide). Otherwise, the flower is quite nice. This particular clone has a more green than yellow flower with some brown on the pouch. I am curious to see if the intense yellow of armeniacum will eventually kick in. 
The plant has seven leaves that are about 8-9inch long on average. There is also a new growth well on its way. Hopefully this will prove to be an easier plant to flower again and again.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 24, 2021)

Way better than i imagined!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 25, 2021)

Considering that SS is a parent, this one turned out nice. Let's see how the color and shape changes as the flower ages. Please update.


----------



## monocotman (Jan 25, 2021)

I like it. Considering that this is a first flowering it’s not at all bad. Hope for a multi flowered spike as it matures?


----------



## musa (Jan 25, 2021)

Lovely, I like that hue of green. looks like a first glimps of spring this year...


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 25, 2021)

Very nice for its first effort. Fingers crossed for higher flower count in the future.


----------



## blondie (Jan 25, 2021)

I really like the outcome of this bloom nice one


----------



## NYEric (Jan 25, 2021)

Nice. Hopefully easier to bloom than Dollgoldi!


----------



## Paphluvr (Jan 25, 2021)

Very nice outcome! As others have stated, would like to see another pic in a week or two to see if the color changes. 
What does the foliage look like?


----------



## Tom-DE (Jan 25, 2021)

very interesting cross...better than what I would expect.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 26, 2021)

Paphluvr said:


> Very nice outcome! As others have stated, would like to see another pic in a week or two to see if the color changes.
> What does the foliage look like?



The leaves are mottled similar to Dollgoldi. The main difference is that there is undulation along the ridge like colchlopetalum. I will post pictures later along with flower updates if the color changes.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 26, 2021)

NYEric said:


> Nice. Hopefully easier to bloom than Dollgoldi!


Hope so!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 26, 2021)

Ozpaph said:


> Way better than i imagined!


Not as nice as your Hatsue Otsuka, but I'm quite happy with this since I always expect some uglies with this sort of hybrid.


----------



## Greenpaph (Jan 26, 2021)

Thanks for sharing! Beautiful!


----------



## masaccio (Jan 26, 2021)

Love those colors!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 26, 2021)

masaccio said:


> Love those colors!


I'm happy with it. I would be happier if it changes into yellow all over, though!


----------



## masaccio (Jan 26, 2021)

Really? Is that considered better or is it a personal preference? I like the subtle contrast myself.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 27, 2021)

masaccio said:


> Really? Is that considered better or is it a personal preference? I like the subtle contrast myself.


Of course it is a personal preference!


----------



## GuRu (Jan 30, 2021)

That's a nice one. Fingers crossed your wishes will come true in the future (with next flowering).


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 1, 2021)

GuRu said:


> That's a nice one. Fingers crossed your wishes will come true in the future (with next flowering).


Thank you!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 1, 2021)

So, here is a little update without a photo.
The red brown color on the pouch has developed quite a bit more now.
The overall green tone on the flower has stayed. I guess the primulinum influence has come through quite strongly on this particular plant. 
I wonder how yellow (or not so yellow) the other seedling will turn out. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 9, 2021)

Halogen light from all the wrong angles, but here are the upate.
The flower certainly looks much better in person in its glorious golden yellow!
If this one blooms on a regular basis, I think I can settle on this and let go of my Dollgoldi plants.


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 10, 2021)

its very good!


----------



## Don I (Feb 10, 2021)

That's very nice.
Don


----------



## GuRu (Feb 10, 2021)

The flower looked lovely already in the first photo....but matured and under natural light ? it looks degrees better.


----------



## e-spice (Feb 10, 2021)

Great looking flower.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 11, 2021)

Thank you. I still need a better photo but I like it much better now with stronger yellow color.


----------

